

The college degree has become the new high school degree - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/catherine-rampell-the-college-degree-has-become-the-new-high-school-degree/2014/09/08/e935b68c-378a-11e4-8601-97ba88884ffd_story.html

======
bkeroack
This is more-or-less the result of the "everybody should go to college" public
policy of the past few decades. Degree inflation is the natural consequence.

Degrees are used (rightly or wrongly) by employers as signifiers of where the
candidate lies in the normal distribution of potential employees. Pushing more
people into college does not fundamentally change the shape of this
distribution, it merely inflates the credentials required to find the top X
percentile.

